# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Haussperling

## Greenhorn

Bis vor acht Jahren viel mir in D/E auf, der Haussperling zieht sich immer mehr zurueck. Weiss nicht, ob sich das so fortgesetzt hat.
Kann mich echt nicht erinnern ob es vor 20 Jahren schon welche von den Tieren TH gab (meine nicht). Auch hier:Wiki-Haussperling
ist TH als Verbreitungsgebiete nicht aufgefuehrt.
Allerdings haben die sich hier (TH)in den letzten Jahren "explossionsartig" vermehrt.[img_l:2z1diwbw]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/aDSC00528.jpg[/img_l:2z1diwbw].
In Wohngebieten wird er immer mehr zur Art "Nr.1". In Bushaltestellen, Tesco, ueberall flattern sie herum.
 ::

----------


## schiene

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das es immer mehr "Spatzen"in Thailand gibt.

----------


## wein4tler

In Wien sind Spatzen auch sehr frech. Die klauen Dir die Pommes vom Teller oder den Reis.
Das lustige dabei war, dass der Vogel ziemlich Probleme hatte mit der Fritte in die Luft zu kommen.
Leider hatte ich keinen Fotoapparat mit.

----------


## Enrico

Der wäre auch dabei kaputt gegangen, gönne dem Spatz doch die eine Pommes   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Enrico, ich habe den Spatzen die Pommes gegönnt - waren ja nicht meine. Die haben innerhalb 5 Minuten den Teller halb leer geräumt. Das Problem hatte der Kellner.

----------


## Didi-K

> Allerdings haben die sich hier (TH)in den letzten Jahren "explossionsartig" vermehrt.


Was dem Falang recht ist, ist dem Vogel billig. Das sind halt noch ein paar Expaten mehr in LOS   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> ..... Die klauen Dir die Pommes vom Teller oder den Reis.
> ......


  ::  
Die den Reis klauen sind wahrscheinlich die Re-Importe aus Thailand
@Didi-K
Ein "paar mehr Falangs" sind ja noch zu verkraften, wenn die sich jetzt aber auch noch vermehren wie die Spatzen, .... [img_l:6mpxo9ft]http://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Babies/stork2.gif[/img_l:6mpxo9ft]

----------


## Greenhorn

Denke in Westeuropa gingen Nistmoeglichkeiten im gleichen Masse zurueck wie Fortschritte bei der Waermeisolierung umgesetzt wurden.
In TH brueteten sie schon laenger in hohen Hallen.
Die Wohnhaeuser frueher boten keine *versteckten* Brutmoeglichkeiten. Ich vermute durch das Abhaengen der Decken entstehen gerade in den neueren Haeusern unter den Daechern eine Vielzahl von katzensicheren Brutplaetzen, da viele Fugen und Ritzen unter Dachziegel und Dachplatten als "Zugang" bleiben.(?!!?)
 ::

----------


## pit

Also ich kann mich erinnern, als ich '94 nach Thailand kam, da gab es auch schon Spatzen zur Genüge! Ich hab die auch in China, Taiwan und in Korea gesehen.

 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

In Hallen von Busbahnhoefen hab ich die vereinzelt auch schon frueher beobachtet. In China, Taiwan und in Korea war ich noch nicht, kann mir aber vorstellen, dort ist es aehnlich!
Denke der "Spatz" ist ein "Kultur-Folger".
Bei der explossionsartigen Vermehrung habe ich halt nur etwas Probleme mit dem Begriff "Kultur".
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Beim "Alfred" fing das auch harmlos an!
[br:21fp4oho][/br:21fp4oho]
 ::

----------


## schiene

ja,ja,das pfeifen schon die Spatzen vom Dach  :cool:

----------


## schiene

aus dem Wiki:
Verbreitung 
Das ursprüngliche paläarktische und orientalische Verbreitungsgebiet hat sich nach zahlreichen Einbürgerungen in anderen Kontinenten seit Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts fast auf den gesamten Globus ausgedehnt. Heute fehlt der Haussperling nur in den Polargebieten, Teilen Nordsibiriens, Chinas und Südostasiens, in Japan, Westaustralien, dem tropischen Afrika und Südamerika und dem nördlichsten Teil Amerikas. Er ist damit eine der weitest verbreiteten Vogelarten. Die nördliche Grenze des Verbreitungsgebiets schwankt zwischen dem 60. und dem 70. Breitengrad. Auf der Südhalbkugel wurden die Landmassen mit Ausnahme der Antarktis bis zu den südlichsten Ausläufern besiedelt, nur in Westaustralien wird konsequent versucht, eine Besiedlung zu unterbinden.
In Europa gibt es Gebiete, in denen der Haussperling durch einen nahen Verwandten vertreten wird: Auf dem italienischen Festland sowie auf den Inseln Sizilien, Korsika und Kreta hat sich der ebenfalls die Nähe des Menschen suchende Italiensperling etabliert. Auf der iberischen Halbinsel, dem Balkan und in Teilen Nordafrikas lebt der Haussperling gemeinsam mit dem nahe verwandten Weidensperling, der noch kein so ausgesprochener Kulturfolger ist.

----------


## Greenhorn

> aus dem Wiki:
> Verbreitung ...
> .... nur in Westaustralien wird konsequent versucht, eine Besiedlung zu unterbinden.
> ........


  ::  ??Die bauen jetzt ueber 2.000 Km Laenge (Grenze zu Northern Territory und South Australia) einen Zaun aus 200-Meter hohen Vogelschutznetzen.  ::  
Also die muessen auch viele, viele Probleme haben, von denen sie mit so einem Bloedsinn ablenken wollen.  ::

----------


## schiene

In Australien gibts schon so einen Zaun zum Schutz der Schafe vor den Dingos.
Er ist das längste Bauwerk der Welt!!!und teilt  das süd-östlichen Gebieten Australiens
vom Rest des Landes ab.

gerade noch gefunden:
http://www.planet-wissen.de/laender_...ssensfrage.jsp

----------

